# Is HP Compaq 6730s (FU573ES) good for FreeBSD?



## gumkins (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello chaps,

Have anybody installed FreeBSD 6/7 on subj laptop?
Is there any problem with drivers for its devices?

Here is the specification:
15.4" WXGA
CPU: Core 2 Duo T5870 (2.0GHz)
RAM: DDR2 4Gb 800MHz
HDD: Fujitsu 250 Gb
Vidoe: ATI Mobility Radeonâ„¢ HD 3430 256Mb (512HM)
Chipset: Mobileâ„¢ IntelÂ® PM45 Express
Intel 802.11a/b/g/n
Bluetooth
Web-Cam
Touchpad with scroll area
Mic

Any suggestions, useful links will be appreciated.


----------



## gumkins (Apr 23, 2009)

dmesg and pciconf -lv output are attached.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 23, 2009)

> CPU: Core 2 Duo T5870 (2.0GHz)


powerd/cpufreq will scale this CPU without any problem.



> Vidoe: ATI Mobility Radeonâ„¢ HD 3430 256Mb (512HM)


AMD/ATI does not provide binary drivery for FreeBSD, you will have to check what is the status on open RadeonHD driver, 2D accelration works, 3D is implemented right now, as I recall.



> Intel 802.11a/b/g/n


What chipset exacly, 4965AGN?



> Bluetooth


Dunno, check Handbook for details, may work, may not.



> Web-Cam


99% will not work.



> Touchpad with scroll area


You will have to get synaptics driver for the scroll area.



> Mic


Should work.


----------



## adamk (Apr 23, 2009)

3D acceleration is at a very very preliminary state, and may not even compile on FreeBSD at the moment.


----------



## gumkins (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi,

Thank you guys for your replies.

vermaden,

>>Intel 802.11a/b/g/n
>What chipset exacly, 4965AGN?

Model: 512AG_MMW
WiFi Link 5100

More perturbing thing I found later that my system does not see Marvell gigabit ethernet interface

Here is info on the device:

```
none2@pci0:69:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0x30e9103c chip=0x436c11ab rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Marvell Semiconductor (Was: Galileo Technology Ltd)'
class = network
subclass = ethernet
```

Are there drivers for mentioned above devices?
May be being developed now?

As for ATI card, is it possible to recompile linux drivers for FreeBSD? Or use existing (with linux binary compatibility enabled).


----------



## adamk (Apr 25, 2009)

It is not possible to use linux drivers on FreeBSD.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 25, 2009)

@gumkins

Which version have you tried?

There were problems with 5100 WiFi, also dunno abour Marvell here.


----------



## gumkins (Apr 28, 2009)

Version of what?

I don't know which driver can/must support my card(s).


----------



## vermaden (Apr 29, 2009)

Version of FreeBSD.


----------



## gumkins (Apr 29, 2009)

7.1-Release


----------



## vermaden (Apr 29, 2009)

Try 7.2-RC2 then.


----------



## gumkins (Apr 29, 2009)

OK, will try.

Do you know if it is better to try with 32bit or 64bit os version?
AFAIK situation with drivers is worse for 64bit.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 29, 2009)

amd64 supports Suspend to RAM on SMP systems, i386 propably not currently, but all other things should work better on i386.


----------



## pamdirac (Apr 29, 2009)

I use this laptop for my job.
This is the output of pciconf -lv


```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x30e9103c chip=0x2a408086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x30e9103c chip=0x2a418086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
uhci0@pci0:0:26:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x30e9103c chip=0x29378086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:26:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x30e9103c chip=0x29388086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci2@pci0:0:26:2:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x30e9103c chip=0x29398086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:26:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x30e9103c chip=0x293c8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcm0@pci0:0:27:0:	class=0x040300 card=0x3615103c chip=0x293e8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
pcib2@pci0:0:28:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x29408086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) PCIe Root Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:1:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x29428086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) PCIe Root Port 2'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:28:2:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x29448086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) PCIe Root Port 3'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib5@pci0:0:28:4:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x29488086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) PCIe Root Port 5'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib6@pci0:0:28:5:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x294a8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) PCIe Root Port 6'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
uhci3@pci0:0:29:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x30e9103c chip=0x29348086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci4@pci0:0:29:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x30e9103c chip=0x29358086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci5@pci0:0:29:2:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x30e9103c chip=0x29368086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci1@pci0:0:29:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x30e9103c chip=0x293a8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib7@pci0:0:30:0:	class=0x060401 card=0x00000000 chip=0x24488086 rev=0x93 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801BAM/CAM/DBM (ICH2-M/3-M/4-M) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x30e9103c chip=0x29198086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:0:31:2:	class=0x010601 card=0x30e9103c chip=0x29298086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) Mobile SATA AHCI Controller'
    class      = mass storage
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x30e9103c chip=0x95c21002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
none0@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x12118086 chip=0x42378086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = network
mykc0@pci0:134:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x30e9103c chip=0x436c11ab rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Semiconductor (Was: Galileo Technology Ltd)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```

and uname -a


```
FreeBSD dexter 7.1-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p4 #0: Sun Apr 19 13:47:34 CEST 2009     root@dexter:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BEASTIE  amd64
```

Sound card works (but if I plug the headphone does not mute speakers)
Video works with radeon driver
SD reader works.
Ethernet adapter works with Marvell driver (remember to add "ifconfig_myk0="-rxcsum" to /etc/rc.conf)

PCMCIA Card not tested
Wi-fi not testd (but I think that it works with NDIS )
ACPI not tested

this if my /boot/loader.conf

```
cpufreq_load="YES"
coretemp_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
if_myk_load="YES"
```


----------



## vermaden (Apr 29, 2009)

> Sound card works (but if I plug the headphone does not mute speakers)


This should be fixed @ 7.2-RC/RELEASE


----------



## gumkins (May 9, 2009)

Hi Guys,

For some reason I can't load my machine with ACPI mode disabled.
Screen-shot with the error is attached.
I think I need to try with amd64 system type (currently i386 used).

Pamdirac, my system can't detect ethernet interface even with specified by you options

_"ifconfig_myk0="-rxcsum"_ in _/etc/rc.conf_

and 

_cpufreq_load="YES"
coretemp_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
if_myk_load="YES"_

in _/boot/loader.conf_

*ifconfig -a* shows *lo0* interface only.

How did you manage to detect it?
Did you do some tricks to achieve that or may be the reason is in system type (i386 my and amd64 your)?


----------



## vermaden (May 9, 2009)

Update your laptop BIOS to newest version and try again.


----------



## gumkins (May 11, 2009)

Ethernet works good with driver downloaded from official site
http://www.marvell.com/drivers/driverDisplay.do?driverId=205


----------



## Andy_Kosela (Jun 13, 2009)

Can anyone confirm whether Fn brightness keys work in the console and X (radeon driver)?


----------



## ibb27 (Jun 20, 2009)

I work on 6730s with 8 Current, network works, xorg works fine with "radeon" driver. I don't have good luck with wireless however, wfter loading ndis driver, laptop panicked. Brightnes Fn keys do not work in console and X, for now...


----------

